

FBI pushes for 2 year ISP data retention of user browsing - skennedy
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-9926803-38.html

======
synarch
This is from 2008?

------
pasbesoin
Why don't they exercise more competence with the powers they currently have,
before asking for more? (For example, investigate and arrest a some of the
crooks whose suspect activities derailed the U.S. economy.)

I'm sorry if this comment seems off topic, but I feel it's in line with some
overarching observations. Law enforcement is hardly currently powerless. Where
they fail is not in legal powers, but in execution and focus. The latter
particularly suffers, further, when career timeframe work is continually
jerked around and undermined by partisan politics.

